# w8 cam adjusters



## bauer1 (Jun 22, 2008)

what are the problems with the adjusters and what does it take to repair them??? Are there replacement adjusters that do not fail???


----------



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: w8 cam adjusters (bauer1)*

If I understand it correctly, there is a small wire mesh filter oil goes thru prior to hitting the cam adjusters. The wire mesh rips and the little metal pieces get caught in the parts which throws an error code. The fix requires a FULL very costly engine tear down and replacement of a lot of costly engine parts including the cams. Since the cost of the tear down is so high, some places recommend replacing other parts as well. when its all done, the costs can be as high as $8,000 or more. Since many of these cars are not worth a lot more than that now, you have a worthless car with under 60k miles. I understand, the wire mesh goes at a pretty low mileage. In my case, the mesh went at 57K miles.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: w8 cam adjusters (flavin42)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3722624


----------

